# Nochmal Wheelie



## PcDoc (24. Juli 2019)

Ja, gibt schon ein paar Threads dazu und mir ist auch klar, dass es ohne Übung nicht geht!

Meine Frage ist eher technischer Natur. Klar sind manche Räder mehr und manche weniger dazu geeigent Wheelies zu machen. Für ein paar Jahrzehnten konnte ich einen Wheelie zu mindest eine gewisse Entfernung fahren. Nach meinem Neueinstieg letztes Jahr im Herbst habe ich wieder versucht etwas rein zu finden mit Bunnyhop, Manual, Wheelie, Trackstand, usw. Die meisten Sachen gingen auch recht schnell wieder. Nur beim Wheelie und beim Manual will es nicht ganz so gut klappen.

Ich hab keine Probleme das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen und es oben zu halten, aber ich kippe extrem leicht seitlich weg und kann das auch nicht ausgleichen. Aus Zeitgründen kann ich das nicht täglich trainieren, aber es waren durchaus schon einige Stunden in denen ich es gezielt versucht habe. Ab einer gewissen Zeit waren die Fortschritte quasi Null. Jetzt im Urlaub ein MTB ausgeborgt und mit der Familie herumgefahren. Das Rad war nichts besonderes, ein billiges Ghost Whistler. Aus Langeweile dann mal Wheelie versucht und siehe da das ging auf Anhieb DEUTLICH besser als mit meinem MTB! Plötzlich waren 3-4 fach so lange Wheelies ohne seitliches wegkippen möglich und ich konnte es gut mit den Knien ausgleichen.

Mit großen Erwartungen zurück auf mein Rad und wieder nicht sehr glücklich mit dem Ergebnis... Ich bin sonst mit dem Trek Fuel EX 8 sehr zu frieden, aber Wheelie und Manual wollen irgendwie nicht so recht klappen mit dem Rad. Es wird wahrscheinlich an mir liegen und mit genug Übung wirds auch gehen, aber gibt es irgendwas am Rad ein zu stellen um es mir etwas leichter zu machen? Luftdruck, Lenker, ...?  Drei Sachen sind mir schon aufgefallen die einen Unterschied machten. Dämpfer hinten ganz zu machen. Bei dem Rad kann man den Lenkerwinkel minimal ändern, was bei flacherer Einstellung "angenehmer" ist. Und mit etwas tieferem Sattel ist es mir leichter gefallen, aber immer noch weit weg von dem billigen ausgeborgten Rad auf dem ich zum ersten mal gesessen habe ohne großartig geübt zu haben...


Edit: Eine Sache die vielleicht irgendwie damit zusammen hängt. Freihändiges fahren kommt mir auf dem Rad auch deutlich instabilier vor als mit anderen Rädern. Auch hier hat die Lenkerwinkeländerung etwas Stabilität gebracht, aber natürlich in relativ eingeschränkten Ausmaß! Mir kommt das Rad also im Ganzen instabiler vor als andere MTBs, was vielleicht einfach so ist und auch bei "normalem" Fahren gar nicht auffällt.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (24. Juli 2019)

Eventuell ist das Reifenprofil die Ursache für das vermehrte seitlich Wegkippen. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr mit dem Wheelie-Training angefangen. Inzwischen schaffe ich zuverlässig 100 bis 200 Meter und kann auch einigermaßen Kurven fahren. Als ich letztes Jahr neue Reifen aufgezogen hatte, fiel mir (auf gleichem Rad und ohne sonst etwas geändert zu haben) das Wheelieziehen auf einmal wieder deutlich schwerer. So als hätte sich der Fortschritt von drei Wochen intensivem Üben in Luft aufgelöst.
Habe dann hinten wieder einen anderen Reifen montiert, und es klappte sofort wieder deutlich besser.
Deswegen: Meiner Ansicht nach ist es zum Wheelielernen am besten, wenn man hinten Reifen benutzt welche keine seitliche stark abstehenden Stollen besitzen, sondern im Querschnitt eine möglichst gleichmäßige Rundung und geringe Profilierung aufweisen.  
Auf diese Weise fährt man nicht gleich "auf Kante" wenn mann das Rad mal seitlich stärker geneigt ist. Als Wheelie-Anfänger hat man noch nicht das Feingefühl früh genug, d.h. wenn das Rad noch nicht so stark seitlich gekippt ist, zu reagieren um die Neigung auszubalancieren. Man reagiert sozusagen wenn es zu spät ist, da mann bereits auf den Seitenstollen rollt.
Ich denke später kommt man auch mit den typischen stark profilierten MTB-Reifen zurecht, aber am Anfang kann das den Unterschied ausmachen.

Das ist meine Theorie... lustigerweise habe ich, glaube ich, fast alles gelesen was es so zu Wheelies im Internet gibt. Unter den Hunderten von Tipps war das obige nirgends dabei. Vielleicht ist es also ein ziemlicher Blödsinn. Aber andererseits... ehrlich gesagt... ich täusche mich bezüglich der Auswirkungen der Reifenwechsel auf *meine* Wheelies garantiert nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PcDoc (24. Juli 2019)

Danke! Damit könntest du garnicht so falsch liegen. Davon hätte ich auch noch nichts gelesen oder gehört, aber das ausgeborgte Rad hat schon ziemlich runtergefahrene Reifen gehabt, also kaum Profil und relativ schmal.  Auf meinem sind fast neue und relativ breite (2.35) Schwalbe NN drauf. 

Ich war heute nochmal ca. eine Stunde unterwegs und hab versucht Unterschiede zu finden zu dem anderen Rad. Einer war dabei sicher, dass ich das Vorderrad hauptsächlich mit den Füßen hoch bekommen habe (Abstand zwischen Tretlager und hinterer Radnarbe dürfte kürzer sein als bei meinem). Bei meinem schaffe ich das kaum und muss einen deutlich stärkeren Impuls mit dem Lenker setzten. Das führt glaube ich auch dazu, dass ich gleich von Beginn nicht ganz so stabil bin. Nachdem ich da bewusst drauf geachtet habe ging das mit einer etwas geschmeidigeren Bewegung schon etwas besser.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Bremse. Die hat zwar keinen direkten Einfluss auf die seitliche Balance, aber nachdem meine auch deutlich aggressiver ist als die beim Leihrad kämpfe ich auch hier schon mal deutlich mehr die Balance im Kipppunkt zu halten, was mich eventuell davon abhält bzw. einschränkt mich auf die seitliche Balance zu konzentrieren.

Ich fahre normal auf Grund meines Gewichts  von ca. 100kg eher mehr Reifendruck, den hab ich auch mal deutlich reduziert, was auch etwas mehr Stabilität gebracht hat.

Berücksichtige ich den ersten und den letzten Punkt komme ich zu mindest auf 5-10m halbwegs stabil. In einigen wenigen Fällen war hier Ende weil ich den Kipppunkt nicht halten konnte und nicht seitliches Wegkippen. 

Ich werde mal sehen ob ich einen anderen runtergefahrenen Hinterreifen bekomme zum Testen. Vielleicht ist das wirklich das letzte Puzzleteil,  dass ich es auch mal schaffe!

Wenn noch wer andere Tipps hat würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## spetznas (25. Juli 2019)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten für nen guten Geradeauslauf macht der Radstand denn größen unterschied großer Radstand guter geradeauslauf dafür nicht sehr wendig und bei kleinen genau das gegenteil denn Radstand mit man von Radnabe vorn zu Radnabe mitten hinten hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Juli 2019)

Ein schiefer Lenker oder Sattel können dich auch in eine Richtung neigen lassen. 
Wenn es dir wichtig ist Wheelie und Manual zu können, bau dir doch eine Wheelie-Bar? Was ich gemerkt habe: den größten Effekt macht eine starke Gewichtsverlagerung aus, das Becken muss hinter den Sattel, die Arme bleiben gestreckt (weißt du ja sicher). Imho ist das eine kopfsache - man muss sich das einfach mal trauen.


----------



## mad raven (25. Juli 2019)

spetznas schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten für nen guten Geradeauslauf macht der Radstand denn größen unterschie



solange beide räder auf dem boden sind sehe ich das ein, aber beim wheelie/manual hätte ich erwartet, dass ein größer radstand einen größeren hebel entspricht und damit eher weniger stabil ist.


----------



## ron101 (25. Juli 2019)

Das mit den seitlichen Reifenstollen hat schon was. wenn ich mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fahre geht das Manualen/Wheelen auch schlechter, resp. die Seitenstollen fangen schneller an zu greifen und ziehen das Rad seitlich weg, dies wird schwieriger zum ausgleichen. Wenn ich mit mehr Luftdruck fahre komm ich meistens gar nicht in den Bereich wo die seitlichen Reifenstollen zu greifen beginnen, somit das ausgleichen auch recht easy bleibt.


----------



## spetznas (25. Juli 2019)

mad raven schrieb:


> solange beide räder auf dem boden sind sehe ich das ein, aber beim wheelie/manual hätte ich erwartet, dass ein größer radstand einen größeren hebel entspricht und damit eher weniger stabil ist.


Meine antwort war wirklich nur aufm Geradeauslauf bezogen nicht auf nen Wheelie.


----------



## PcDoc (25. Juli 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ein schiefer Lenker oder Sattel können dich auch in eine Richtung neigen lassen.
> Wenn es dir wichtig ist Wheelie und Manual zu können, bau dir doch eine Wheelie-Bar?



Hmm, der Lenker passt, beim Sattel ist mir aufgefallen, dass er nicht ganz spielfrei ist. man kann den Sattel ein 1-2mm um die vertikale Achse dehen. Nicht viel aber etwas.

So wichtig ist es mir nicht, aber nachdem ich im Flachland wohne und nicht oft in einen Bikepark order zu Singletrails komme, hab ich mir das zum Ziel gesetzt. Man braucht ja Herausforderungen im Leben, damit es nicht fad wird! ;-) Ich hab aber weder Zeitdruck noch sonst irgendeinen Stress den Wheelie zu können.



mad raven schrieb:


> solange beide räder auf dem boden sind sehe ich das ein, aber beim wheelie/manual hätte ich erwartet, dass ein größer radstand einen größeren hebel entspricht und damit eher weniger stabil ist.



Sehe ich auch so. Was noch dazu kommt mit beiden Rädern am Boden ist der Lenkerwinkel. Je falcher der ist, desto stabiler ist das Zweirad.



ron101 schrieb:


> Das mit den seitlichen Reifenstollen hat schon was. wenn ich mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fahre geht das Manualen/Wheelen auch schlechter, resp. die Seitenstollen fangen schneller an zu greifen und ziehen das Rad seitlich weg, dies wird schwieriger zum ausgleichen. Wenn ich mit mehr Luftdruck fahre komm ich meistens gar nicht in den Bereich wo die seitlichen Reifenstollen zu greifen beginnen, somit das ausgleichen auch recht easy bleibt.



Ich komme grad wieder vom Fahren und hab noch bevor ich das von dir gelesen habe noch etwas weniger Luftdruck probiert. Das ging erstaunlicher Weise etwas besser als gestern. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es auch hier einen Sweetpoint gibt und bei deutlich weniger Luftdruck es dann auch negative Auswirkungen hat.


Heutiges Setup war: Sattel etwas höher als normal beim Wheelie und nur ein paar cm abgesenkt im Vergleich zur normalen Fahrhöhe (der war bei dem Leihrad nämlich auch immer ganz normal hoch wie beim Fahren) > das hatte zur Folge, dass ich die Kraft besser auf die Pedale gebracht habe und so schon mal ruhiger rauf gekommen bin. Dann eben den Reifendruck noch etwas gemindert, was ich in Kombination mit den anderen Sachen zu mindest nicht als negativ empfunden habe. Die Bremshebel etwas verstellt > das hatte leider eher negative Auswirkung und ich hatte noch mehr Probleme den Kipppunkt zu halten.

Ich konnte den Wheelie zwar nicht wirklich deutlich länger halten als gestern, aber das seitliche wegkippen ist deutlich besser geworden! Ich glaube durch den etwas höheren Sattel und die damit verbundene weniger kraftvollen Ruck am Lenker ist das schon mal ein wesentlich stabilerer Start und durch den bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit höheren Gang kommt da nochmal etwas mehr Ruhe rein. In nicht wenigen Fällen hab ich den Wheelie beenden müssen weil ich über den Kipppunkt war und einfach nur zu fest gebremst habe. Von daher sehe ich das schon mal als großen Fortschritt weil ich das seitliche wegkippen deutlich besser unter Kontrolle habe.

Selbst bei steilen Abfahrten auf losem Untergrund (Schottergrube) hatte ich eigentlich noch keine Probleme die Bremsen fein zu dosieren, aber für den Wheelie muss ich da wohl noch etwas mehr Gefühl im Finger entwickeln bei dem Rad. Die Bremsen sind schon recht giftig, auch wenn man den SRAM Bremsen doch eher das Gegenteil nachsagt, was ich so gelesen habe. Wobei sich da giftig nur auf den Übergang von nicht zu leicht Bremsen beziehe. Beim normalen Bremsen finde ich die sehr angenehm zum dosieren.

Danke euch auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Tipps!


----------



## ron101 (26. Juli 2019)

PcDoc schrieb:


> Ich komme grad wieder vom Fahren und hab noch bevor ich das von dir gelesen habe noch etwas weniger Luftdruck probiert.


Ja das kommt wohl auch sehr auf den Reifen resp das Profil drauf an, meine Highroller II haben schon recht üppige Seitenstollen.
Cheers


----------



## PcDoc (30. Juli 2019)

so, das Problem mit der Bremse ist zwar nicht gelöst, aber ich hab die Bremshebel mit den Zeigefingern bis jetzt immer ganz außen genommen, was für normales Fahren wie gesagt sehr gut funktioniert hat. Um etwas mehr Kontrolle zu bekommen hab ich sie jetzt für die Wheelies wieder etwas nach außen geschoben um mit den Zeigefingern so weit wie möglich beim Hebelpunkt zu ziehen. Das ist schon mal wie Tag und Nacht und heute waren schon ein paar mit 10-15m dabei. Der Rest ist wohl üben, üben, üben.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch was die Lenkerbreite und den Stem betrifft Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es auch hier Auswirkungen gibt. Rein der Theorie nach würde ich mal behaupten, dass ein breiterer Lenker ruhiger sein sollte, oder? Beim Stem würde ich mal drauf tippen, dass wenn er länger ist er weniger Auswirkung  haben sollte. Kann jemand sagen wie relevant das eine oder andere auf den Wheelie ist?
Vom Gefühl her war bei dem Leihrad der Lenker schmäler, ich hatte aber weniger das Bedürfniss ihn rechts oder links zu drehen. Kann es sein, dass eine "zu breite" Lenkstange auch wieder negative Auswirkungen hat, weil z.B. man bei sonst unveränderter Position weiter nach vorn geneigt ist und damit das Vorderrad höher sein muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eliassport1 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich kippe mit mein neues Mtb (hinten Magic Mary) auch total schnell zur Seite. Hat da jemand Tipps? Sobald ich oben bin, kippe ich fast sofort zur Seite. Bei den anderen Mtb klappt es :-(


----------



## eliassport1 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich habe heute nochmal geübt und es besser hinbekommen. Das komische dabei ist, dass das Vorderrad dabei etwas weiter unten gehalten werden muss, sodass ich nicht um kippe. Sobald ich das Vorderrad etwas höher habe - in der Luft - kippe ich extrem leicht zur Seite. Ich muss auch oft die Bremse betätigen, dass ich nicht zu hoch komme. Liegt das am Sweet-Spot bzw. am kurzen Radstand des Mtb? 

Echt komisch, muss dann wohl so weiterfahren. Aber warum kippe ich bei etwas Höhe zur Seite?


----------



## StelioKontos (16. Juni 2021)

Versuch mal den Wheelie bei etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit, da wird sowohl das zur Seite kippen weniger, als auch das dosieren der Bremse einfacher.


----------



## eliassport1 (16. Juni 2021)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Wheelie bei etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit, da wird sowohl das zur Seite kippen weniger, als auch das dosieren der Bremse einfacher.


Hab ich auch versucht - klappt zwar besser, dennoch nicht lange. Bei anderen Mtb klappt der Wheelie komischerweise wunderbar :-(


----------



## ron101 (17. Juni 2021)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Magic Mary


Probiere mal mit mehr Luft als zum Trailriden. Halt mal so ca. 2 bar


----------



## eliassport1 (20. Juni 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Probiere mal mit mehr Luft als zum Trailriden. Halt mal so ca. 2 bar


Hab 3 Bar drinnen gehabt. Liegt das echt am Bike oder Reifen - (CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM 2021 und Magic Mary). Bei meinen Canyon Strive früher gingen die Wheelies locker mal 100-300 Meter und jetzt nicht einmal 5m, da ich immer und immer wieder weg kippe. Wie kann das sein? Ist echt zum verzweifeln :-(. Wenn es hier Biker gibt die mit dem Cube stereo 140 hpc tm Wheelies schaffen, würde ich gerne wissen wie :-(? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Juni 2021)

Hat dein neues Rad 27,5" und das alte 29" ? Wie verhält es sich mit dem Gewicht und der Masse der Reifen?

Die Kreiselkräfte des Vorderrades sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Gerade wenn du den Lenker tendenziell verdreht hältst. Das habe ich ganz stark gemerkt, als ich aufgrund eines Plattens das Vorderrad von einem anderen Bike in meines baute. Somit bin ich von einer 2.35er Pelle auf 2.6 gegangen und im Wheelie war das Bike auf einmal komplett anders kontrollierbar und ich habe auch nichts mehr auf die Kette gekriegt. Alles Gewöhnungssache!

Gibt es halt mal einen Monat keine Wheelies vor der Eisdiele. Mit ´nem Wheelie beeindruckt man heutzutage eh keinen mehr. Der Grundablauf sollte im Körper sein, aber der Fokus ist ganz klar besser auf den Manual gelegt, weil es einen Fahrtechnisch auch wirklich weiterbringt. Und geiler sieht es zudem auch aus


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (20. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Mit ´nem Wheelie beeindruckt man heutzutage eh keinen mehr. Der Grundablauf sollte im Körper sein, aber der Fokus ist ganz klar besser auf den Manual gelegt, weil es einen Fahrtechnisch auch wirklich weiterbringt. Und geiler sieht es zudem auch aus


Manual und Wheelie üben ist ja kein Widerspruch. Und das Wheelieziehen an sich ist irgendwie Selbstzweck bzw. eine eigene Disziplin, die für sich schon Spaß macht.  Es gibt auch ziemlich viel Spielraum um sich zu spezialisieren und verbessern. Da fällt mir das Lanstreckenwheelieren, Kurvenwheelieren, Einhandwheelieren, Offroadwheelieren ein.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Juni 2021)

Klar, da muss jeder seinen Fokus selbst festlegen, ob man Mountainbike fahren möchte, oder ob man in der Zirkusmanege auftreten mag.

"Nein, den S1 Trail traue ich mich nicht herunter. Aber guck mal, ich kann einen einhändigen Wheelie!"


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (20. Juni 2021)

Es gibt halt nicht überall so viele S1-Trails wie in Waltrop, da kann man sich dann schon mal mit Wheelies beschäftigen 😉


----------



## ron101 (20. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> den S1 Trai


S1 Trails sind doch dazu da, um im einhändigen Wheeli zu fahren.


----------



## Xyz79 (20. Juni 2021)

Beides kann aus Teerpassagen die langeweile nehmen. Und dem Gefühl auf dem Rad ist wohl beides zuträglich. Also was soll es.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Juni 2021)

Boah, wischt euch doch mal die Tränen weg. Ich habe einen Tipp gegeben, den bisher noch keiner gab, und habe durch die Blume gesagt, dass es Wichtigeres gibt. Und anstatt ihm ein paar weitere Ratschläge zu geben... ach, was soll´s.


----------



## eliassport1 (20. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Boah, wischt euch doch mal die Tränen weg. Ich habe einen Tipp gegeben, den bisher noch keiner gab, und habe durch die Blume gesagt, dass es Wichtigeres gibt. Und anstatt ihm ein paar weitere Ratschläge zu geben... ach, was soll´s.


Danke dir. Du, bin immer 27,5 gefahren. Das Bike meiner Freundin hat 29 und da funktioniert der Wheelie (tadellos). Echt sah komisch, ich sags dir. Wenn ich im Wheelie bin, da ich das Vorderrad fast immer gleichmäßig nach oben bekomme, kippe ich seitlich weg - zum .


----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Juni 2021)

Kannst du Manuals? Passiert dir das auch im Manual?


----------



## eliassport1 (20. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Kannst du Manuals? Passiert dir das auch im Manual?


Manuals habe ich bis jetzt nicht so sehr geübt, aber als ich es letztens ausprobiert habe, schien mir die (seitliche Instabilität) nicht zu treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Juni 2021)

Das ist ganz sicher nur ein kleiner Umgewöhnungsfaktor. Irgendwas wirkt physikalisch anders, wie z.b. die Kreiselkräfte des Vorderrades, welches du tendenziell anders hältst und das dann rein zufällig noch eine andere Masse hat, als an deinem anderen Bike. Oder aber der Rahmen mit seiner veränderten Geometrie.
So oder so, mach dir keine Gedanken. Nach einer Umgewöhnungsphase ist das schnell erlernt.

Ich hatte auch mal zwei Bikes. Wenn ich mit meinem langen und schweren Specialized Manuals gemacht habe und nach einer Woche wieder auf mein kurzes, hartes und leichtes Santa Cruz gestiegen bin, hat es mich fast immer beim ersten mal rübergeworfen. Wenn ich denn die Bremse nicht gezogen hätte...

Setz´ dich nicht unter Druck und hab´ Spaß am Bike!


----------



## eliassport1 (20. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Das ist ganz sicher nur ein kleiner Umgewöhnungsfaktor. Irgendwas wirkt physikalisch anders, wie z.b. die Kreiselkräfte des Vorderrades, welches du tendenziell anders hältst und das dann rein zufällig noch eine andere Masse hat, als an deinem anderen Bike. Oder aber der Rahmen mit seiner veränderten Geometrie.
> So oder so, mach dir keine Gedanken. Nach einer Umgewöhnungsphase ist das schnell erlernt.
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal zwei Bikes. Wenn ich mit meinem langen und schweren Specialized Manuals gemacht habe und nach einer Woche wieder auf mein kurzes, hartes und leichtes Santa Cruz gestiegen bin, hat es mich fast immer beim ersten mal rübergeworfen. Wenn ich denn die Bremse nicht gezogen hätte...
> ...



Danke dir, werde es weiter versuchen


----------



## eliassport1 (27. Juni 2021)

So, ich habe es weiter versucht - nicht oft, da Arbeit, bloß will es nicht klappen. Ich habe hinten anstatt der Magic Marry den Hans Dampf montiert, um vielleicht das (eventuelle) seitliche Wegkippen dadurch zu verhindern - vergeblich. Sobald ich mein Vorderrad in der Luft habe, kippe ich entweder sofort oder nach kurzer Zeit seitlich weg. Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie kann das sein, dass ich noch vor 2 Jahren hundertmeter lange Wheelies konnte - Canyon Strive Al - und jetzt keinen Meter mehr schaffe - CUBE Stereo 140 HPC TM. Liegt des echt am bike? 

Beste Grüße und sonnigen Tag


----------



## Deleted 11242 (27. Juni 2021)

Konzentrier dich mal darauf, den Lenker/das Vorderrad kerzengerade zu halten.


----------



## eliassport1 (27. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Konzentrier dich mal darauf, den Lenker/das Vorderrad kerzengerade zu halten.


Mach ich. Melde mich dann wieder... 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich noch 😉


----------



## eliassport1 (30. Juni 2021)

Unglaublich, nun kann ich es mehr und mehr. Aktuell schaffe ich den Wheelie über eine Minute zu halten..


----------



## Deleted 11242 (30. Juni 2021)

Und was machst du nun anders?


----------



## eliassport1 (30. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Und was machst du nun anders?


Diesmal nehme ich den Schub mehr durch die Pedale als durch die Bewegung am Lenker nach oben. So schaffe ich eine gerade Bewegung nahc unten und das ausgleichen geht fast von alleine


----------



## Deleted 11242 (30. Juni 2021)

Also hast du vorher den Lenker verrissen und das Vorderrad stand schief, und jetzt hältst du es gerade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eliassport1 (30. Juni 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Also hast du vorher den Lenker verrissen und das Vorderrad stand schief, und jetzt hältst du es gerade?


Anscheinend bin ich zu schief hoch gekommen, was automatisch mein Körperschwerpunkt seitlich bewegt


----------



## eliassport1 (27. März 2022)

Ich grüße euch, 

nach wieder einer größeren Pause bin ich wieder aufs Rad und gleiches Problem - Balance-Probleme. Anscheinend habe ich es mal geschafft, dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich auf anderen Mtbs den Wheelie viel stabiler schaffe. 

Könnt ihr mir noch Tipps geben wie ich den Wheelie stabil schaffe, ohne ständig weg zu kippen? 

Liegt das am Fahrrad? Cube Stereo 140 Hpc Tm? 

LG


----------



## der Trixxer (28. März 2022)

Kann auch an der Form der Reifen liegen. Ich finde das man weniger kippt wenn der Reifen eine „rundere“ Form hat. Wenn die Reifen eher „eckiger“ sind, also hohe Seitenstollen haben, kippt man leichter.


----------



## alteoma301 (28. März 2022)

leichte kurze räder gehen besser in die luft als lange schwere bikes. auch das 'oben halten' ist mit den leichten kurzen weniger anstrengend und somit tendenziell länger auszuhalten. eventuell ist es das.


----------



## eliassport1 (28. März 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> leichte kurze räder gehen besser in die luft als lange schwere bikes. auch das 'oben halten' ist mit den leichten kurzen weniger anstrengend und somit tendenziell länger auszuhalten. eventuell ist es das.


Das Cube ist recht kurz. Ich bekomme es leicht hoch, bloß verliere ich sehr schnell die Balance :-(. Hoffe ich habe es nicht zu groß bei 184 Xl


----------



## mortimero (28. März 2022)

Habe inzwischen mehrere Jahre "seitliches Wegkippen" beim Wheelie üben hinter mir und den Durchbruch geschafft. 

Erstes Problem war immer, dass das Rad direkt nach dem Lenker hochziehen in die gleiche Richtung "wegkippt". Es hat ein bisschen gedauert, dass bereits vor dem / beim "Antreten" auszugleichen. 
Zweite Herausforderung dann das Ausgleichen selbst, sobald man das Wegkippen des Rads bemerkthabe immer mit Lenkerdrehen und Knie versucht, auszugleichen. Das muss aber eher aus dem gesamten Körper kommen.

Inzwischen schaffe ich ca. 200 m und gehe eher freiwillig wieder mit dem Vorderrad runter. Geholfen hat mir dabei das Üben beim (alleine!) bergauffahren, da sich das "Hochziehen" des Vorderrads am leichtesten machen lässt und den Blick möglichst weit nach vorne auf die Straße zu richten (geradeaus halt) und nicht auf das eigene Fahrrad. Dann geht es irgendwann ziemlich von allein...

Bin inzwischen deutlich zu alt, um die Fußgängerzone auf dem Hinterrad zu befahren  ,
freue mich aber trotzdem noch in meinem Alter, den Wheelie zu beherrschen und den Berg mal komplett auf dem Hinterrad hochzukommen (auch wenn keiner zuschaut).

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walkingsucks (28. März 2022)

mein gamechanger war arme gestreckt (komplett), hochkommen nur durch Druck aufs Pedal und Schwerpunkt nach hinten, und das ganze in die leicht gezogene Bremse - mit der Bremse zu spielen bzw. "gegen" die Bremse zu fahren hat am längsten gedauert


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2022)

Bei mir ist es aktuell auch so, dass ich den Wheelie stabiler und länger zusammen bekomme, wenn die Arme schon gestreckt sind bevor das Vorderrad abhebt....also Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern bis Arme gestreckt sind und dann gleichzeitig Druck aufs Pedal, so dass das Vorderrad sehr leicht und gerade nach oben kommt. Wenn ich erst die Arme strecke, wenn das VR schon am hochkommen ist, dann wird es meistens nix.


----------



## der Trixxer (28. März 2022)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Das Cube ist recht kurz. Ich bekomme es leicht hoch, bloß verliere ich sehr schnell die Balance :-(. Hoffe ich habe es nicht zu groß bei 184 Xl


Welchen Reifen fährst du hinten?


----------



## battlejuice (4. April 2022)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Das Cube ist recht kurz. Ich bekomme es leicht hoch, bloß verliere ich sehr schnell die Balance :-(. Hoffe ich habe es nicht zu groß bei 184 Xl


Bin das auch mal gefahren (175/M), ich fand es insgesamt immer zu frontlastig. Hab das nach und nach durch kürzeren Vorbau und höheren Lenker ausgeglichen, das hat auch den Wheely erleichtert, aber mehr als 20 m hab ich nie geschafft. 

(29er Enduro geht noch schlechter, zu kleines Straßenfahrrad besser... als Kind konnte ich das mal richtig gut mit meinem 24" Kinderfahrrad).

Ich trainier das jetzt seit 2-3 Jahren und kriegs einfach nicht auf die Reihe 🤣 Allerdings mach ich das auch immer nur nebenbei auf Uphills mit ~12% Steigung. Paar gute Tips hier, mal ausprobieren


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2022)

Hier sind noch ein paar spezifische Tipps gegen das seitliche Wegkippen:


----------

